# Petition for the Market Price Summary of Collectibles to be Stickied



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334670-Market-Price-Summary-of-Collectibles
This thread is what almost every user uses but yet it it not stickied. Sholee now leads this guide using prices that members sell for, not prices she wants. As it has said *


Skyfall said:



			The "official" explanation is that the admins/mods do not want it to appear that they endorse these prices, and therefore, it is not stickied.

I do think thats not consistent, however, because Hound00Med's villager popularity list is stickied and thats a price tracking list as well.

From what I seen, if anything, that list is more subjective then this one!  He has explained his methodology, and he doesnt just rely on sales.  He also scans people's signatures and the "looking for" list to see which villagers people want the most and that counts into what villager he feels is popular.  

So yeah, I never understood why that list was stickied and this one never was.  

Click to expand...

*
So why can't we have this stickied, post below offering to sign it if you would like it signed.



Spoiler: Signatures



Cadbberry 
Shimmer
toddihott
Fantasyrick
UniversalJellyfish
TheAhPoCawdOh
Araie
BluePika47
Miharu
gravyplz
Slammint
Call me Daniel
SuperStar2361
Han Solo
Blondieboo13 
EloquentElixir 
Skyfall
Lemon Pop
Sdj4148
Shinylatias 
Flaming_Oceans 
stargate 
Sap88
Ariel
DoubleR 
Bucky Barnes
MayorEevie 
ReiraEvenstar 
Paperboy012305  
The Hidden Owl 
Javacado
Sleepi
Aestivate 
tirru 
Sugarella
Panduhh
Zulehan
Que
Lucanosa
B e t h a n y 
Maruchan
ems
Sholee
Megatastic
Misti 
matt 
mimehime
inkling
VanessaMay18
ToxiFoxy 
3Dewdrops 
Vizionari
piichinu
happinessdelight  
Arcticfox5 
Lixx
Kenziegirl1229 
cheezyfries 
P e o n y 
Sparro


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2015)

I have always thought that the fact that this was not stickied was balogna. Especially with the logic of houndoom's thread beimg stickied yet, in my opinion, skyfall's method is more legit because it is based on actual sales. 

I, for sure, am signing.


----------



## toddishott (Nov 8, 2015)

I am all for this! I will sign!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 8, 2015)

i will sign!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 8, 2015)

singing~


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Updated OP with signatures


----------



## Araie (Nov 8, 2015)

If someone doesn't kill me for it, I will sign.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah this needs to be stickied, considering everybody uses the guide.
Sign me up guy.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Yeah this needs to be stickied, considering everybody uses the guide.
> Sign me up guy.



I am a lady </3 but Updated OP


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm signing.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Sign me up! <3







​


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

ill sign


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

YAY SIGN
Ok yay


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Updated OP


----------



## Damniel (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll sign, 
Here's my signature


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigned because that thread seriously needs to be stickied.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

updated


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 8, 2015)

seems like a good idea, put me on there pleeeeease


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Count me in please! ^_^


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Updated OP


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 8, 2015)

Sign me up please :3​


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2015)

iirc it was never stickied because the staff don't want to put "official" selling/inflation prices on collectibles or something like that but I could be wrong???


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Jake. said:


> iirc it was never stickied because the staff don't want to put "official" selling/inflation prices on collectibles or something like that but I could be wrong???



Then why can HoundD00mded run the villager thread, they are very similar

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also updated


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2015)

Just as a note, Hound00med's thread was stickied back when it was simply just a villager popularity list. It didn't even contain any prices it served as just a list of which villagers were most popular. It was not stickied for being a 'price guide'.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Tina said:


> Just as a note, Hound00med's thread was stickied back when it was simply just a villager popularity list. It didn't even contain any prices it served as just a list of which villagers were most popular. It was not stickied for being a 'price guide'.



But then why is is still stickied today if it gives price ranges for certain tiers of villagers?


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 8, 2015)

Cool!  I don't know if this will actually get it sticky-ed, but I am all for trying.  

I always thought it should have been sticky-ed back in the day Lassy ran it, and certainly it should (or a guide like it) should be sticky-ed even after my tenure with it is done.  (Now I know why Lassy did it for a year then passed the mike... it's a lot of work, guys!)

Anyways, thanks for the effort.  I feel like now, it is even more of a communal effort as people report sales daily via posting and pm's, so if the fear was ever that "one person controls the prices", that's alleviated even more now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> Cool!  I don't know if this will actually get it sticky-ed, but I am all for trying.
> 
> I always thought it should have been sticky-ed back in the day Lassy ran it, and certainly it should (or a guide like it) should be sticky-ed even after my tenure with it is done.  (Now I know why Lassy did it for a year then passed the mike... it's a lot of work, guys!)
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the effort.  I feel like now, it is even more of a communal effort as people report sales daily via posting and pm's, so if the fear was ever that "one person controls the prices", that's alleviated even more now.



I will add you to the signature list :3


----------



## tomothy (Nov 8, 2015)

yo sign me up


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> yo sign me up



Adding you too Lemon :3


----------



## Sdj4148 (Nov 8, 2015)

never really used this but it is a good idea! Signing!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

updated


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 8, 2015)

Sign me up!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

All the updates


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

I'd like to sign up~


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

updated


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2015)

First of all, I have no dislike or hate for the guide as some seem to believe. I think Skyfall knows well that I appreciate it and find it quite interesting to read, as I actually do quite frequently. But I believe it's important that people do not feel pressured into following whatever price a guide says is the price. Now it would seem that most of the community has accepted that already and is quite happy with it, but I don't plan to encourage it more. It's also important that others can create their own price guides if they disagree with the existing one. By endorsing one with a sticky, we're essentially offering a monopoly to that guide.

As for the comparisons to the villager thread, it really just comes down to a different time on the forum back then. I accept that it's not a good reason, but it's the reality. Many of you who have been around for a long time know, the Shop and collectibles have always been my "department" of sorts. Villagers and the Animal Crossing trading boards? Not so much. Back in the time when that thread stickied, nearly 2 years ago now, the former moderator Kaiaa generally was in charge of that board. For whatever reason Kaiaa had, she chose to sticky it right away and nobody was the wiser. (Tina has noted that for a long time, it was simply a tier list with zero prices) Of course things have changed since then, and we tend to discuss these matters with the team or at least ask a couple people first before doing so now to help reduce these inconsistencies.

I don't necessarily disagree that the villager guide is much different, but that's the reason why it is that way. Obviously, it's not very nice to pull the rug from under someone who works very hard on their thread and unsticky their thread when it has been that way for so long, so that's the predicament we've been left in and why it has remained stickied. If say the collectible guide had been stickied for a year, and then Jeremy came along and suddenly decided that it was wrong and needed to be demoted, I can't imagine many would take that very kindly and they wouldn't be entirely wrong to be upset. Of course, looking at it now, it seems that it's been mostly abandoned for quite some time so maybe we will revisit that soon.

This isn't a 100% dead set "no, it will never ever ever ever happen", but I'm gonna need some damn good convincing still. I'm open to any constructive and respectful debate in regards to the first paragraph and my reasons for being against it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> First of all, I have no dislike or hate for the guide as some seem to believe. I think Skyfall knows well that I appreciate it and find it quite interesting to read, as I actually do quite frequently. But I believe it's important that people do not feel pressured into following whatever price a guide says is the price. Now it would seem that most of the community has accepted that already and is quite happy with it, but I don't plan to encourage it more. It's also important that others can create their own price guides if they disagree with the existing one. By endorsing one with a sticky, we're essentially offering a monopoly to that guide.
> 
> As for the comparisons to the villager thread, it really just comes down to a different time on the forum back then. I accept that it's not a good reason, but it's the reality. Many of you who have been around for a long time know, the Shop and collectibles have always been my "department" of sorts. Villagers and the Animal Crossing trading boards? Not so much. Back in the time when that thread stickied, nearly 2 years ago now, the former moderator Kaiaa generally was in charge of that board. For whatever reason Kaiaa had, she chose to sticky it right away and nobody was the wiser. (Tina has noted that for a long time, it was simply a tier list with zero prices) Of course things have changed since then, and we tend to discuss these matters with the team or at least ask a couple people first before doing so now to help reduce these inconsistencies.
> 
> ...



WHAT don't be evil now


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> WHAT don't be evil now



Please do not fill this thread with crap like this, especially without even reading the post, if you don't want it to end up closed.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok here we go

1: We are simply adding a guide so people actually know what prices seem say a noob came around and had no idea how much a collectable costs, we are there to help them. By making it stickied is so more people could see it, granted some people will feel pressured. But 99% of people are already with this idea and support it 100%. We could add a section saying 'This is user created by previous sales, you do not have to obey it' or something like this. It is here to help people, hell, without it I would be lost.

2: I understand that would be cruel but honestly, he never really edits it anymore. Maybe just get rid of the price thing, no one listens to that really.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Please do not fill this thread with crap like this, especially without even reading the post, if you don't want it to end up closed.



Yeah I was adding a point xD, I did read it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ok here we go
> 
> 1: We are simply adding a guide so people actually know what prices seem say a noob came around and had no idea how much a collectable costs, we are there to help them. By making it stickied is so more people could see it, granted some people will feel pressured. But 99% of people are already with this idea and support it 100%. We could add a section saying 'This is user created by previous sales, you do not have to obey it' or something like this. It is here to help people, hell, without it I would be lost.
> 
> ...



I appreciate what you have to say but stay on topic please


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I appreciate what you have to say but stay on topic please



That is topic doe?


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> First of all, I have no dislike or hate for the guide as some seem to believe. I think Skyfall knows well that I appreciate it and find it quite interesting to read, as I actually do quite frequently. But I believe it's important that people do not feel pressured into following whatever price a guide says is the price. Now it would seem that most of the community has accepted that already and is quite happy with it, but I don't plan to encourage it more. It's also important that others can create their own price guides if they disagree with the existing one. By endorsing one with a sticky, we're essentially offering a monopoly to that guide.
> 
> As for the comparisons to the villager thread, it really just comes down to a different time on the forum back then. I accept that it's not a good reason, but it's the reality. Many of you who have been around for a long time know, the Shop and collectibles have always been my "department" of sorts. Villagers and the Animal Crossing trading boards? Not so much. Back in the time when that thread stickied, nearly 2 years ago now, the former moderator Kaiaa generally was in charge of that board. For whatever reason Kaiaa had, she chose to sticky it right away and nobody was the wiser. (Tina has noted that for a long time, it was simply a tier list with zero prices) Of course things have changed since then, and we tend to discuss these matters with the team or at least ask a couple people first before doing so now to help reduce these inconsistencies.
> 
> ...



I hear what you are saying but since so many people use it I thought it would be helpful to have up there since it is the average price guide, it is just the standard, Lassy had it and passed it down to Skyfall, it was stickied at one point I just think it should have stayed. I will stand for what I think should happen, if you would like to close this thread that is all up to you but I hope you hear what we all have to say

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> That is topic doe?



The topic is petitioning not arguing


----------



## Kristen (Nov 8, 2015)

I'd like to sign.



Justin said:


> First of all, I have no dislike or hate for the guide as some seem to believe. I think Skyfall knows well that I appreciate it and find it quite interesting to read, as I actually do quite frequently. But I believe it's important that people do not feel pressured into following whatever price a guide says is the price. Now it would seem that most of the community has accepted that already and is quite happy with it, but I don't plan to encourage it more. It's also important that others can create their own price guides if they disagree with the existing one. By endorsing one with a sticky, we're essentially offering a monopoly to that guide.
> 
> As for the comparisons to the villager thread, it really just comes down to a different time on the forum back then. I accept that it's not a good reason, but it's the reality. Many of you who have been around for a long time know, the Shop and collectibles have always been my "department" of sorts. Villagers and the Animal Crossing trading boards? Not so much. Back in the time when that thread stickied, nearly 2 years ago now, the former moderator Kaiaa generally was in charge of that board. For whatever reason Kaiaa had, she chose to sticky it right away and nobody was the wiser. (Tina has noted that for a long time, it was simply a tier list with zero prices) Of course things have changed since then, and we tend to discuss these matters with the team or at least ask a couple people first before doing so now to help reduce these inconsistencies.
> 
> ...



I fully agree that people should not feel pressured into following the guide, and maybe Skyfall could change where this is put since it's currently in a spoiler, but it is mentioned that the guide should not be followed blindly. I believe having the thread stickied would be incredibly helpful for those who would typically go searching through recent sales on their own, or for those who are new to selling/buying collectibles. I am one of those people who would search pages of sales to find what I should price my offer at, so this guide has saved me a lot of time. It is also a good indicator of which collectibles are popular through their price and what to expect if looking for one. A possible change could be in the title, saying that it is an unofficial guide so it's more obvious that the prices listed there are not ones everyone must go by.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I hear what you are saying but since so many people use it I thought it would be helpful to have up there since it is the average price guide, it is just the standard, Lassy had it and passed it down to Skyfall, it was stickied at one point I just think it should have stayed. I will stand for what I think should happen, if you would like to close this thread that is all up to you but I hope you hear what we all have to say
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



He wanted to hear points, that's what I said lmao


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

stargate said:


> I'd like to sign.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree that people should not feel pressured into following the guide, and maybe Skyfall could change where this is put since it's currently in a spoiler, but it is mentioned that the guide should not be followed blindly. I believe having the thread stickied would be incredibly helpful for those who would typically go searching through recent sales on their own, or for those who are new to selling/buying collectibles. It is also a good indicator of which collectibles are popular through their price and what to expect if looking for one. A possible change could be in the title, saying that it is an unofficial guide so it's more obvious that the prices listed there are not ones everyone must go by.



Added your signature


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2015)

I understand and agree that pressuring people to follow the guide is wrong however, from what I've mostly seen around here on the TBT Marketplace board, not many people purchase any collectibles outside of the guide prices. SOME do, but it's very rare. Most of the time, people will post on the person's thread what the collectible typically goes for.


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes, yes yes. YES! Many people follow the guide, AS A GUIDE. There are people who go higher and lower, but the guide is a reference that many people agree on, and like, therefore following those prices. I agree that the villager one is similar, and is stickied. So why not this? It's nearly the same. Also, can I sign 88888888 times? Anyway, I'm signing!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Sap88 said:


> Yes, yes yes. YES! Many people follow the guide, AS A GUIDE. There are people who go higher and lower, but the guide is a reference that many people agree on, and like, therefore following those prices. I agree that the villager one is similar, and is stickied. So why not this? It's nearly the same. Also, can I sign 88888888 times? Anyway, I'm signing!



Updating with your sig


----------



## Ariel. (Nov 9, 2015)

I will sign as well. I'm always looking for this thread, tbh


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> First of all, I have no dislike or hate for the guide as some seem to believe. I think Skyfall knows well that I appreciate it and find it quite interesting to read, as I actually do quite frequently. But I believe it's important that people do not feel pressured into following whatever price a guide says is the price. Now it would seem that most of the community has accepted that already and is quite happy with it, but I don't plan to encourage it more. It's also important that others can create their own price guides if they disagree with the existing one. By endorsing one with a sticky, we're essentially offering a monopoly to that guide.
> 
> As for the comparisons to the villager thread, it really just comes down to a different time on the forum back then. I accept that it's not a good reason, but it's the reality. Many of you who have been around for a long time know, the Shop and collectibles have always been my "department" of sorts. Villagers and the Animal Crossing trading boards? Not so much. Back in the time when that thread stickied, nearly 2 years ago now, the former moderator Kaiaa generally was in charge of that board. For whatever reason Kaiaa had, she chose to sticky it right away and nobody was the wiser. (Tina has noted that for a long time, it was simply a tier list with zero prices) Of course things have changed since then, and we tend to discuss these matters with the team or at least ask a couple people first before doing so now to help reduce these inconsistencies.
> 
> ...



Firstly, apologies to Cadbberry for what I'm about to do, which is respond to Justin (which of course, is not the purpose of this "petition" thread, but since we have Justin's attention on this, I would like a chance to chime in).

Thank you for explaining the situation - now we know why there is an apparent discrepancy between the two boards.  We posters sometimes forget that the Admins/Mods are not the Borg collective!  That is, just because something is happening in one corner, it doesn't mean all Admins/Mods instantly know what is going on and certainly the decision wasn't unanimously made.   

I do know what you mean about the Guide becoming too rigid in the mind of some - I have seen both sellers and buyers use the Guide, not as a resource to guide their own negotiations, but as a tool to avoid negotiations at all.  It's easy to say, well, its guide prices and I'll stick with that...  The guide range changing, either going up or down, ironically, is most often accomplished by people ignoring the ranges and buy/sell what feels right at that moment they are engaging the other user.  

I don't know if I have a solution.  I think there is a frustration that the guide is hard to find and we must constantly bump it.  And there is a genuine desire by many users to protect the casual trader or newbies who may be taken advantage of since they are not familiar with the past history of sales.  

I'm not wedded to this idea, but would having a [GUIDE] tag be helpful?  This accomplishes two things, first, it makes it easier to find the guide, even if it's just to bump it back to the first page.  Second, it opens up the possibility of other guides.  

I don't think having multiple guides would be a bad thing.  I would try to maintain the current Guide as (best I can) a true reflection of prices of the last few sales.  But maybe some people want to dabble in a more predictive guide... people who want to say, well, there are 650 cupcakes, the prices *should* be in this range, etc.  It's what happens in the real stock market or real estate market, so why not?  

Just throwing ideas out there for everyone to munch on.    But this discussion is fun!  It's nice that everyone is so thoughtful about it (so far, at least.).  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, just want to clarify what I wrote about multiple guides... I merely was pointing out that in real life, whether stock markets, real estate market, whatever, multiple "guides" always exists: Market analysts.  And they all have different takes, different styles, and different followers.  And it's not a bad thing to have multiple views out there.  Yes, makes it more complicated to make up your own mind rather than having just one source, but it does break up the "monopoly."

(And just another random aside, that would sort of solve the problem of Hound00med's guide too.  Even if that remains sticky-ed, another person can take up the mantle and provide more updated prices/popularity rankings, which I think some of the contributors to that thread may be itching to do.)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2015)

Sign me up!  I can't tell you how many times I've had to look back a couple pages just to find what the current suggested prices are for collectibles.  What a nightmare....


I want some sort of "change" to happen, and it's probably going to take a LOT of signatures, so wynaut


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2015)

Updated


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 9, 2015)

Just saying that a petion will do nothing if the mods ain't cool with it


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

I like how you guys think your petitions are going to do something


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll sign it! <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I like how you guys think your petitions are going to do something



Ikr but we can dream


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2015)

Updated


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD MIHARU WHO DREW THAT I NEED ONE

also sign its really hard to find.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 9, 2015)

Signing!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2015)

updated


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 9, 2015)

please sign my name


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea for it to be stickied. But will the staff ever do it? Sign me up.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 9, 2015)

I personally find little use in it because an economy deserves to fluctuate, and setting price ranges doesn't help. You do point out in the first post that people should not expect to pay in the range and that they should except higher or lower prices depending on the user (which I appreciate, because that's often the truth), but if the prices can end up being different to the listed price you have then doesn't that sort of defeat the point of the read?

Another issue I have is many people do just follow that as a strict guideline. I can't count the amount of times people refuse to buy something because "it's 100 bells more expensive than this thread says, haha nice try", even if the price is actually very reasonable and not that expensive.

So overall I personally find it has more negative use than it does positive. Opinion given, don't shoot c:


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Another issue I have is many people do just follow that as a strict guideline. I can't count the amount of times people refuse to buy something because "it's 100 bells more expensive than this thread says, haha nice try", even if the price is actually very reasonable and not that expensive.



I like this. Let the free market reign.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2015)

i'll sign cause i love writing me name out


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

i'll sign c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2015)

Updated


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 9, 2015)

This deserves to be a sticky, I'll sign!


----------



## Tease (Nov 9, 2015)

Signed.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 9, 2015)

Why not do average prices instead of recent?


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

hnnng ill sign


----------



## Panduhh (Nov 9, 2015)

~Signing


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2015)

updated


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 10, 2015)

Sign me up.


----------



## Que (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll sign. cx


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

I've been looking over this for awhile, and I know it's probably not gonna get stickied considering they inclined they wouldn't on multiple occasions (I vaguely remember a thread like this or this topic mentioned awhile ago) but *nonetheless I'll sign.*

The price guide does seem to be a very strict thing though for buyers/sellers and it's really making it hard to buy/sell anything above or below price much more since people are taking it too seriously.  _If it does get stickied, I'd suggest having it renamed to "Average Guide" or something like that_, so newer members aren't thinking the prices are set in stone.  That's just my opinion though


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2015)

updated


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 10, 2015)

Oo I'll sign definitely ~


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 10, 2015)

The pixel squares deserves no less sticky rights & status to the pixel villagers.
Especially given the amount of forum bells and activities involved.

Signed.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

Updated


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 11, 2015)

~~sign


----------



## Sholee (Nov 11, 2015)

Signed!!

The guide isn't just helpful for newcomers, it's helpful for existing members who come back from hiatus as well. I don't frequent the boards as much anymore and it's great that I can just look at the guide and get an idea of the prices before doing an individual search of recent buy/sales. Thanks so much Skyfall!


----------



## Megan. (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll sign.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

Updated :3


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 11, 2015)

I will sign.

I strongly feel that this should be stickied.  As for the Villager thread, if it remains stickied, then the prices should be removed, especially if the mods are using the thought that they do not want to appear to be validating prices.  To have one stickied and not another is a double standard in my opinion.


----------



## matt (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah might as well add my name to it too


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

Updated

Thank you all for giveing your opinions and for signing


----------



## Llust (Nov 11, 2015)

ill sign


----------



## device (Nov 11, 2015)

it's just a guide and ppl take it too seriously like they need to follow it


----------



## inkling (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll sign.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

updated


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 11, 2015)

So you didn't sign me because I didn't say "I'll sign"? I did now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So you didn't sign me because I didn't say "I'll sign"? I did now.



Oh sorry, I make some mistakes, thank you for catching that


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Oh sorry, I make some mistakes, thank you for catching that


Thx. Plz put me next to The Hidden Owl, because I posted after he did.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thx. Plz put me next to The Hidden Owl, because I posted after he did.



alright


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2015)

Bump, updated the link


----------



## cornimer (Nov 14, 2015)

YES PLEASE.  Sign me up.  c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2015)

Updated


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 15, 2015)

I am signing


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 15, 2015)

updated :3


----------



## Meliara (Nov 15, 2015)

I'd like to sign too please.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 15, 2015)

Updated


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2015)

I'll sign.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 15, 2015)

updated


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## piichinu (Nov 15, 2015)

me plz


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 15, 2015)

updated


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

I'll sign!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'll sign!



I gotcha


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Nov 16, 2015)

Signed!


----------



## tumut (Nov 16, 2015)

I'll sign.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

updated


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 16, 2015)

I use this guide all the time but can never find it! Sign me up!


----------



## cheezyfries (Nov 16, 2015)

believe it or not, but i had a dream that this thread was stickied XD

i'll sign!


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

I used it the first few days I was here to find the price for my pumpkin cupcake :> I will sign!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 16, 2015)

updated


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah, it needs to be stickied. Signed.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 17, 2015)

Updated


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Did the mods say if there was a certain amount of signatures it could be signed? I am just wondering so we can hopefully get to that goal if there is one XD


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Did the mods say if there was a certain amount of signatures it could be signed? I am just wondering so we can hopefully get to that goal if there is one XD



No they didn't


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2015)

Super late bump  

We are still doing this


----------

